
China has built a telescope the size of 30 soccer fields to look for aliens - doener
http://www.theverge.com/2016/7/4/12093384/china-world-largest-radio-telescope-complete
======
timonoko
Dont do that. Aliens are evil. They live on a shitty planet with two suns. So
when they hear about our place they want to move here.

